

BBC getting it wrong over Apple v. Samsung case - 00_NOP
http://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2012/08/25/stopping-the-patent-madness/

======
tobylane
The products are (or could be) equally tainted worldwide, because taint is a
social structure not a legal term. The patents bit was Samsung's countersue,
Apple won the trade design part. Samsung are copying Apple, does it matter
which court says so if Apple-favourable consumers can see it anywhere?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Eh?

I don't see what the BBC has done wrong. It's an important case. Just because
it happened in the US doesn't mean they shouldn't report on it.

~~~
00_NOP
Because the BBC is paid for by people in the UK and we are at least entitled
to be told that the ruling has no impact here and, in fact, there are no
software patents (at least none that are legally enforceable) in the UK.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I'm a British citizen. The BBC doesn't mention it, but why would they need to?
It's quite clearly reporting on a US case, and doesn't imply any influence
outside of there.

